# Good way to get cut for summer! - Hexarelin PubMed Abstract



## ScottyMac710 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone else working on leaning out going into the Spring/Summer/Beach season?? Check out the abstract regarding Hexarelin's effect on adipose (fat) tissue and midochondrial activity in both white and brown fat cells! Great way to get rid of those last few BF% and especially shed some of the "Stubborn" lower abdominal and oblique deposits many people have an issue with.

Hexarelin available on the Purchase Peptides site, buy 4 get 1 free and Contest Discount Code available!


Order this month and also be entered automatically into our Spring Into Summer Contest - Win huge prizes just for placing an order in April!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*A growth hormone-releasing peptide promotes mitochondrial biogenesis and a fat burning-like phenotype through scavenger receptor CD36 in white adipocytes.*


Abstract
Whereas the uptake of oxidized lipoproteins by scavenger receptor CD36 in macrophages has been associated with foam cell formation and atherogenesis, little is known about the role of CD36 in regulating lipid metabolism in adipocytes. Here we report that treatment of 3T3-L1 adipocytes with hexarelin, a GH-releasing peptide that interacts with CD36, resulted in a depletion of intracellular lipid content with no significant change in CD36 expression. Microarray analysis revealed an increased pattern in several genes involved in fatty acid mobilization toward the mitochondrial oxidative phosphorylation process in response to hexarelin. Interestingly, many of these up-regulated genes are known targets of peroxisomal proliferator-activated receptor (PPAR)-gamma, such as FATP, CPT-1, and F(1)-ATPase, suggesting that adipocyte response to hexarelin may involve PPARgamma activation. Expression studies also indicate an increase in thermogenic markers PPARgamma coactivator 1alpha and uncoupling protein-1, which are normally expressed in brown adipocytes. Electron microscopy of hexarelin-treated 3T3-L1 adipocytes showed an intense and highly organized cristae formation that spans the entire width of mitochondria, compared with untreated cells, and cytochrome c oxidase activity was enhanced by hexarelin, two features characteristic of highly oxidative tissues. A similar mitochondrial phenotype was detected in epididymal white fat of mice treated with hexarelin, along with an increased expression of thermogenic markers that was lost in treated CD36-null mice, suggesting that the ability of hexarelin to promote a brown fat-like phenotype also occurs in vivo and is dependent on CD36. These results provide a potential role for CD36 to impact the overall metabolic activity of fat usage and mitochondrial biogenesis in adipocytes.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 14, 2012)

how many vials would you need for a cycle or to start seeing results? what dose would you run it at?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Apr 19, 2012)

I would start out at 200-300mcg/day split into 2-3 shots. At this dose and along with a caloric defecit, clean diet, and training I would expect to see increased fat loss within the first 3-5 weeks. As with any GH-related peptide, the effects will be best if run for a long duration so as far as how many vials it is really up to how long you stay on (up to and exceeding 6 months tends to show the greatest effect on collagen synthesis, injury repair, etc. while fat loss results are visible much sooner). Hope this helps, good luck with your research!


----------

